

Social Websites Harm Children's Brains - DanielBMarkham
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1153583/Social-websites-harm-childrens-brains-Chilling-warning-parents-neuroscientist.html

======
apsurd
_But while the sites are popular - and extremely profitable - a growing number
of psychologists and neuroscientists believe they may be doing more harm than
good_

Had to stop reading after I read that...

(keyword: profitable)

------
markm
I see no problem in having a short attention spa.. brb.

------
Allocator2008
This is bullshit.

BULLSHIT.

This is right up there with the people who thought that we could never travel
at speeds of 40 MPH or above because then we would suffocate.

Psuedo-science at its best (or worst).

Teachers who can't teach blame facebook. Well maybe they should find another
occupation instead of blaming technology. Incompetent teachers and parents
want to blame social networking. Eat shit and die is all I can say.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Enough with the shyness, tell us how you really feel.

